# 21 yellows in west TN



## bullwinkle (Apr 9, 2016)

Today, my son found 21 nice yellows and 1 gray in Madison County. Two were really nice big yellows (one was 7 1/2" tall &amp; 4" across). I tried to post the picture, but can't or don't know how on Morels.com.


----------



## chonas (Mar 25, 2015)

What type of settings (hill side, hill top, bottom; which slope face; what plants were nearby, etc)?


----------



## bullwinkle (Apr 9, 2016)

Two sites. 1 = bottom, dry creek bed, sandy soil and may apples.
2 = hillside next to a pond. may apples and honeysuckle


----------



## zinnas (Apr 5, 2016)

OMG that's awsome!!! Hard to say when they will start popping up here in Ohio since we had all this snow.


----------



## bullwinkle (Apr 9, 2016)

bullwinkle said:


> Today, my son found 21 nice yellows and 1 gray in Madison County. Two were really nice big yellows (one was 7 1/2" tall &amp; 4" across). I tried to post the picture, but can't or don't know how on Morels.com.


The pics of 2017 & 2018 were found in Madison County *grin*. My son's spot.


----------



## Homeboy2018 (Apr 17, 2018)

Snow finally got off ground in central In.hope to hunt later in week,congrats on your find!


----------

